# Mi metto sotto il mantello dell'invisibilità e ...



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

*Mi metto sotto il mantello dell'invisibilità e ...*

Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.

Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. O di uno squirt. 

La fantasia comunque non ce la toglie nessuno...
*
Mi metto sotto il mantello dell'invisibilità e....
*
(DAIIII voglio sentire le peggiori coseeeee!!! )


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.
> 
> Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. *O di uno squirt.*
> 
> ...



No dai.
Squirt?



















Minchia.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

non rispondermi...che è meglio.


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

Minchia.[/QUOTE]

Dimmi se squirt e ti dirò chi sei.... !!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Troy non dirmi che squirti.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Troy non dirmi che squirti.


Perchè fai queste domande?


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito;

Dimmi se squirt e ti dirò chi sei.... !!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Pure tu....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè fai queste domande?


Perchè sono curioso e comunque non ci credo.


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè fai queste domande?


Gli si è rotta la caldaia a casa .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure tu....


Mannò, scherzavo.... è che anche io non ci credo !!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mannò, scherzavo.... è che anche io non ci credo !!!!


Io ho paura solo a pensarci....








però che figata.


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho paura solo a pensarci....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica ho capito... paura o figata ?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Mica ho capito... paura o figata ?


E' che sta sempre lì in mezzo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Paura perchè ho solo visto squirtare nei porno e mi sono impressionata.
Cioè. Sono tipo idranti. E quindi paura.






Figata perchè se è una specie di orgasmo...cioè...se tanto mi da tanto...
Io dei miei non mi posso lamentare ma è come paragonare il mar adriatico con l'eceano indiano.


comunque


:scared:


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura perchè ho solo visto squirtare nei porno e mi sono impressionata.
> Cioè. Sono tipo idranti. E quindi paura.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sono trucchi del cinema porno !!!!! Non stai mica a crederci !!!!


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

E daiiiiiii  

Non squirto, però vorrei tanto che accadesse una volta.

Mi piacerebbe tanto schizzare in faccia ad un maschio e farlo sentire la mia puttanella 

Ora che ho detto la mia porcata, potete tornare in argomento? 

Siete proprio dei porci...


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E daiiiiiii
> 
> Non squirto, però vorrei tanto che accadesse una volta.
> 
> ...


Allora, tornando in argomento, cosa dirti...... non sono particolarmente maiale.... Mah, forse una mia fantasia è vedere una donna che si regala il piacere da sola


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura perchè ho solo visto squirtare nei porno e mi sono impressionata.
> Cioè. Sono tipo idranti. E quindi paura.
> 
> 
> ...


E‘ pipì.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Comunque se avessi il mantello dell‘invisibilità di sicuro non andrei a spiare due che scopano o una che si masturba come l‘imperatore quissù. Niente di sessuale diciamo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Allora, tornando in argomento, cosa dirti...... non sono particolarmente maiale.... Mah, forse una mia fantasia è vedere una donna che *si regala *il piacere da sola


spiace ma io mi faccio pagare:mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (12 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma io mi faccio pagare:mrgreen:


Caschi male

Io sono portoghese, nella vita....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque se avessi il mantello dell‘invisibilità di sicuro non andrei a spiare due che scopano o una che si masturba come l‘imperatore quissù. Niente di sessuale diciamo.


Quoto!!! Io lo userei per ridare la dignità a noi italiani.

Mi piacerebbe spiare un politico famoso, uno qualunque. Le sue abitudini, la sua vita, la sua quotidianeità. Lo seguirei persino al cesso. E poi comincerei a spaventarlo facendogli sparire le cose. Rendendolo impotente, un po' come siamo noi di fronte a chi detiene il potere politico ed economico.

Alla fine, quando sarebbe terrorizzato, manderei una lettera al Parlamento e a tutti i giornali dicendo che quello che è accaduto a lui, può accadere a chiunque... se non obbediscono al popolo :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Luglio 2012)

Io andrei a caga** sul tavolo riunioni mentre è in corso una riunione di super manager
nella mia ditta.

Immaginate la scena:

_La riunione si stava protraendo più del previsto.
Tutti i presenti, stretti nei loro abiti migliori, tentavano spesso invano, di mostrare interesse verso ciò che il relatore stava esponendo, con foga e studiata partecipazione.

L'aria era tesa. 
Si stava decidendo il futuro dell'azienda, e come tutti sapevano,
il loro stesso futuro.
Un proiettore riproduceva un assurdo grafico a ragno, che nessuno,
probabilmente neppure il maniaco che l'aveva inventato aveva facoltà di capire.

Qualcuno si alzò con fare dinoccolato per alzare il condizionatore.
La stanza non aveva, volutamente, finestre, per evitare distrazioni, ed erano altresì banditi
cellulari, connessioni internet e telefoni.

La stanza era una specie di bunker - serve per il team building, disse allora il progettista.

Si senti un -click- metallico provenire dalla porta.
Non poteva essere, ovviamente.

Nessuno poteva entrare od uscire.
Questa era la RIUNIONE.

E loro erano i MANAGER.

E stavano proiettando la PRESENTAZIONE.

Nell'aria si sparse uno strano odore.
No, in fondo non era così strano.
Ma era una di quella cose di cui non si parla.

Certo, non tra MANAGER durante una RIUNIONE.

L'aria era ora satura di...

Era MERDA.

Non c'era alcun dubbio.

Il relatore rimase un pò interdetto, mentre tentava di spiegare che stracazzo fosse quella 
specie di linea morente che correva da un lato all'altro della proiezione.

I presenti si guardarono un pò schifati e smarriti.
Chi era stato?

I bagni erano lontani, quindi non poteva essere un odore di ritorno.

Una ragazza carina, sulla trentina, responsabile di un non si sa quale ufficio di
chissà quale inutile dipartimento lo vide per prima.

Strabuzzò gli occhi.

Una macchia marrone, dapprima piccola.

Poi più grande, sempre più grande.

Fu allora che comparve.

Uno stronzo.

Dalle forme perfette ed armoniose, matematicamente perfette e dalle curve sinuose.

Sempre più alto si stagliò al centro del tavolo.

Ora gli astanti schizzarono in piedi, chi incredulo,
chi impaurito,  chi tappandosi il naso.

Il relatore tentò di calmare i presenti, non vedendo subito lo STRONZO vebuto dal nulla campeggiare a centro tavola.

Poi piombò il silenzio.

E apparve.

Era una virgola.

Una virgola nata dallo stronzo, volata per chissà quale immonda magia sulla fronte del relatore.

Una voce parlò dal nulla, da quello che sembrava il centro della sala.

"La cena è servita, stronzi"

Dopo un secondo, ancora quel -click-, seguito però stavolta da un suono metallico spezzato.

Il panico a questo punto esplose, la ragazza di prima, cercava con gli occhi il tipo che voleva scoparsela,
in cerca di conforto e sicurezza, ma questo stava tentando di soffocare un conato.

I MANAGERS allora capirono - da soli, senza bisogno di consulenti!- che poteva essere una buona idea 
scappare dalla stanza.

Il relatore, con l'immonda virgola ben vergata in fronte, guidò la cordata.

Prese con fare deciso la maniglia, con le vene del colo sempre più gonfie di rabbia.

-click!-
-click! click!-

La porta era chiusa.

E non c'erano finestre.

Una donna svenì, cozzando l'orrendo mento a sharpei sul pavimento.
Nessuno se ne preoccupò.

Si guardarono negli occhi.

Erano chiusi dentro.
Ed era venerdì sera.
Ed erano le sette.

Perchè loro erano i MANAGERS, e cazzo, i MANAGERS lavorano fino a tardi.

Erano semplicementi fottuti.

Lo stronzo li osservava ancora, maestoso ed assurdamente immenso,
dal centro del grosso tavolo riunioni in vetro e metallo.

Sembrava sorridesse._





Minchia che bello sarebbe P.s. non ho riletto nulla, quindi perdonatemi errori, imprecisioni o stronzate varie


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

Wow! 

Hai scritto una bellissima storia... Ispirante!!!!!!

Magari se la mandi a quel tizio che ha inventato il mantello che funziona per pochi nanosecondi, si applica di più e ne esce un super mantello dalla durata illimitata!


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Wow!
> 
> Hai scritto una bellissima storia... Ispirante!!!!!!
> 
> Magari se la mandi a quel tizio che ha inventato il mantello che funziona per pochi nanosecondi, si applica di più e ne esce un super mantello dalla durata illimitata!


Ma sai che ti dico?
Me la copio e incollo sul blog, và, magari quando son vecchio e pirla più di adesso me la rileggo 
e rido da solo come un coglione


----------



## Sole (12 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma sono trucchi del cinema porno !!!!! Non stai mica a crederci !!!!


Meno male che c'è un uomo che lo capisce!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma sono trucchi del cinema porno !!!!! Non stai mica a crederci !!!!


No.
Una mia amica squirta che è un piacere...
Ah grandio! Se una è così è così...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E‘ pipì.


No...
Posso garantirti che non è urina.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

Penso che con il mantello dell'invisibilità...
Mi sentirei un uomo perduto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ho paura solo a pensarci....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho trovato un articolo sul procedimento ...
quasi quasi più tardi provo....


----------



## lunaiena (12 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.
> 
> Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. O di uno squirt.
> 
> ...



Se avessi il mantello dell'invisibilità ... Farei altro ...
per fare la guardina mi faccio vedere ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho trovato un articolo sul procedimento ...
> quasi quasi più tardi provo....


Non so se ci riesci comunque...
Perchè sta mia amica, che è poi quella che mi prestò la casa l'anno scorso, se ne accorse con somma vergogna intorno ai primi rapporti...e pensava sul serio di pisciarsi addosso eh?
Invece non è così...
E la cosa non riesce sempre...ma riesce soprattutto se viene stimolata in un certo modo...


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io andrei a caga** sul tavolo riunioni mentre è in corso una riunione di super manager
> nella mia ditta.
> 
> Immaginate la scena:
> ...



bellissima!!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho trovato un articolo sul procedimento ...
> quasi quasi più tardi provo....


Fammi sapere.
Anzi.
manda l'articolo.
Voglio provarci anche io


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Comunque anche io non farei nulla di sessuale ma andrei a spiare una persona in particolare facendole un sacco di dispetti.
Ma tanti tanti


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Non capisco tutto questo scetticismo sull'eiaculazione femminile.
Come dice il conte, è vero. Succede di rado, ma capita. Inutile dire che quando capita... beh, sono veramente sensazioni bellissime e l'appagamento è al massimo.  Parlo per esperienza personale e non per sentito dire. E ancora, dice bene il Conte che ci va la giusta stimolazione, cioè, con un rapporto normale, per intenderci, non succede nulla.
E mi fanno incavolare quelli che dicono che è una balla colossale da film porno.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non capisco tutto questo scetticismo sull'eiaculazione femminile.
> Come dice il conte, è vero. Succede di rado, ma capita. Inutile dire che quando capita... beh, sono veramente sensazioni bellissime e l'appagamento è al massimo.  Parlo per esperienza personale e non per sentito dire. E ancora, dice bene il Conte che ci va la giusta stimolazione, cioè, con un rapporto normale, per intenderci, non succede nulla.
> E mi fanno incavolare quelli che dicono che è una balla colossale da film porno.



Il mio non era scetticismo sono davvero incuriosita da questa cosa da un pó..
ma non riesco a trovare in punto giusto...


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Luglio 2012)

L'eiaculazione femminile e' da sempre oggetto di dibattito.
Chi dice esista, chi dice sia solo un'invenzione perversa si Max hardcore.

Esimi studiosi si sono masturbati su questo, e da tanta esimia stronzaggine sembra che il metodo sia la stimolazone energica di un punto, di solito situato verso l'alto, a circa 4-5 cm dall'entrata della vagina.
Tale stimolazione permette il rilascio a pressioni che solo la diarrea puo' assicurare di un liquido che dovrebbe essere contenuto in una sacca che dovrebbe essere un rimusuglio di una prostata.

Leggenda vuole infatti che altrettanto esimi sommelier si siano espressi con :
“E' vagamente fruttato, con un retrogusto legnoso e un vago aroma di fiori“
Al che gli nservienti, accortisi che avevano scambiato lo squirti con il tavernello dissero:
“Cazzo, lo sapevamo che dicevate le stesse stronzate anche se vi mettevamo l'olio Topazio“

Comunque sembra che tale sacca si forme in fase fetale, quando il nascituro decide se dotarsi di pisellino o farfallina.
Diciamo che se avanza qualcosa va a finire li.

Quindi non tutte le donne ne sono dotate.

Cosi hanno parlato gli esimi studiosi.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Luglio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Gli si è rotta la caldaia a casa .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

*X ADMIN*

Per queste discussioni si dovrebbe utilizzare "AMORE E SESSO" sul forum libero potrebbero entrare minori.


Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per queste discussioni si dovrebbe utilizzare "AMORE E SESSO" sul forum libero potrebbero entrare minori.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Ma sono aperte entrambe maurizio. o sbaglio?


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Luglio 2012)

sbaglio. hai ragione mauri...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sbaglio. hai ragione mauri...


Con l 'arrivo di questi due nuovi utenti, il forum è degenerato di molto.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se ci riesci comunque...
> Perchè sta mia amica, che è poi quella che mi prestò la casa l'anno scorso, se ne accorse con somma vergogna intorno ai primi rapporti...e pensava sul serio di pisciarsi addosso eh?
> Invece non è così...
> E la cosa non riesce sempre...ma riesce soprattutto se viene stimolata in un certo modo...



Allora Conte mon ami, un conto è una che si bagna e si bagna talmente tanto che è fradicia e ti ritrovi inzuppato pure tu che magari stai sotto (che figata), un altro è farti credere che una SCHIZZI, e mano normalmente, tipo idrante. Che è fisiologicamente impossibile.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.
> 
> Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. O di uno squirt.
> 
> ...


Oltre che contraddittoria da sempre, stai diventando sempre più di cattivo gusto!
Ti inviterei a continuare a mangiarti quelle cofane di pasta davanti alla TV come facevi in precedenza.
Si capisce subito che sei una di quella che inventa di tutto per ricevere attenzione,  dato che nella vita reate ne riceve poche,
pensando che sia dovuto all 'aspetto fisico, di cui certo se ne potrebbe anche discutere, ma il problema principale è la TESTA!

Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

ad onor del vero sia di anale che di squirting qui si è parlato approfonditamente in passato senza scadere nella volgarità.


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad onor del vero sia di anale che di squirting qui si è parlato approfonditamente in passato senza scadere nella volgarità.


siamo stati volgari qui?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad onor del vero sia di anale che di squirting qui si è parlato approfonditamente in passato senza scadere nella volgarità.


Ma se è stato creato un forum apposito (amore e sesso) per questo , non vedo perchè si debba scriverlo in questo libero
dove possono leggerlo anche i minori.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se è stato creato un forum apposito (amore e sesso) per questo , non vedo perchè si debba scriverlo in questo libero
> dove possono leggerlo anche i minori.
> 
> Maurizio


perchè, i minori non hanno sesso? cosa esattamente non devono leggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Mò io mi sto mordendo le mani perchè il povero Maurizio poi dice che lo maltratto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò io mi sto mordendo le mani perchè il povero Maurizio poi dice che lo maltratto.


o no sei arrivato



:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè, i minori non hanno sesso? cosa esattamente non devono leggere.


Parlavo di decenza, anche se tu abiti da un 'altra parte.
Parleresti nello stesso modo fuori di fronte a dei minorenni, i no, tu forse.
Se si vietano dei siti ai minori ci sarà un perchè?
Poi non mi va di parlare con te, il tradimento che hai subito ti ha sconvolto il cervello!

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parlavo di decenza, anche se tu abiti da un 'altra parte.
> Parleresti nello stesso modo fuori di fronte a dei minorenni, i no, tu forse.
> Se si vietano dei siti ai minori ci sarà un perchè?
> Poi non mi va di parlare con te, il tradimento che hai subito ti ha sconvolto il cervello!
> ...


Esattamente, cosa non devono leggere Maurizio di questo 3d?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esattamente, cosa non devono leggere Maurizio di questo 3d?


non hai letto l 'ultima riga?


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> o no sei arrivato
> 
> 
> 
> :scared::scared::scared:


Ma adesso ti faccio paura anch'io?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per queste discussioni si dovrebbe utilizzare "AMORE E SESSO" sul forum libero potrebbero entrare minori.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Minori o minorati dico io...
Maurizio ma lo sai che in quinta elementare adesso si fa educazione sessuale?


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non hai letto l 'ultima riga?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Esattamente cosa non dovrebbero leggere i minori maurizietto nostro?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora Conte mon ami, un conto è una che si bagna e si bagna talmente tanto che è fradicia e ti ritrovi inzuppato pure tu che magari stai sotto (che figata), un altro è farti credere che una SCHIZZI, e mano normalmente, tipo idrante. Che è fisiologicamente impossibile.


Ah Signore stare sotto...che crapula lussuriosa...mi illumino d'immenso altro che cagare...
No io ho visto lo schizzo...ma non era tipo idrante...
Poi cavoli ok, nel mondo del porno si vede di tutto no?
Dipende anche dalle capacità delle attrici no?
Faccio esempio...sesso anale...
Nel mio mondo lo pratico con le dovute cautele...in certe mattanze di Rocco siffredi...mi dico...ma poi come stanno ste attrici...capisci?...


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma adesso ti faccio paura anch'io?


si...flap flap...un pò....caffè lungo e nero. Ti piace Kirk.......




paura fifa


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah Signore stare sotto...che crapula lussuriosa...mi illumino d'immenso altro che cagare...
> No io ho visto lo schizzo...ma non era tipo idrante...
> Poi cavoli ok, nel mondo del porno si vede di tutto no?
> Dipende anche dalle capacità delle attrici no?
> ...


Io ho capito. Però pensa un attimo: sono due cose differenti. Sesso anale e squirting, dico. Nel primo caso si utilizza l'ano che è un orifizio e che, essendo elastico, più viene usato e più aumenta il coefficiente di elasticità. Nel caso dello squirting, invece, una donna dovrebbe usare dei muscoli che NON HA per spruzzare liquido che, si suppone, NON E' pipì. E che invece lo è. Perchè, compare mio, queste qui bevono litri d'acqua prima di giare le scene, ed poi la rifanno. Semplice semplice. Altro che squirt e squort.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...flap flap...un pò....caffè lungo e nero. Ti piace Kirk.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E mi piace anche il sesso anale! Scappa, presto!!!


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minori o minorati dico io...
> Maurizio ma *lo sai che in quinta elementare adesso si fa educazione sessuale*?


dici che parlano anche di Anal e Squirt?
L'educazione sessuale nelle scuole è importante...ma riguarda altri argomenti...


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *E mi piace anche il sesso anale*! Scappa, presto!!!


Già sapevo. Mi ha pure informato Leda. Infatti mi ha detto di chiederti se mi fai il favore considerato che quelli che me lo ispirano rifiutano terrorizzati.
le ho risposto che tu sei troppo testosteronico e quindi io paura fifa.:scared:

scappo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scappo


Pensi tu.


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensi tu.


Già, ma...


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Tipo anche...







ma...

oh oh...mi è semblato di vedele un gatto


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

*PER LEDA*

credo che Maurino nostro abbia letto quelle robe schifose che tu hai scritto di là.
Non mi vuole parlare. Dice che mi sono bevuta totalmente il cervello dopo che sono stata tradita.


Te l'avevo detto di non esagerare vista la sua sensibilità e tu niente.

Ora come faccio a farmi perdonare da lui?
Gli mando uno sputo sbaciucchioso?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tipo anche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che Maurino nostro abbia letto quelle robe schifose che tu hai scritto di là.
> Non mi vuole parlare. Dice che mi sono bevuta totalmente il cervello dopo che sono stata tradita.
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente alla fine hai letto  la mia ultima riga, oltre a quello, alla tua presenza ultimamente si aggiunge  un pesce "il Capescotto" che tenta di nuotare nel tuo acquario, che si esprime come un condizionatore mal funzionante, che fa uscire solo aria calda, con questo caldo da evitare assolutamente.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente alla fine hai letto la mia ultima riga, oltre a quello, alla tua presenza ultimamente si aggiunge un pesce "il Capescotto" che tenta di nuotare nel tuo acquario, che si esprime come un condizionatore mal funzionante, che fa uscire solo aria calda, con questo caldo da evitare assolutamente.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma che sei geloso, Maurì?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente alla fine hai letto  la mia ultima riga, oltre a quello, alla tua presenza ultimamente si aggiunge  un pesce "il Capescotto" che tenta di nuotare nel tuo acquario, che si esprime come un condizionatore mal funzionante, che fa uscire solo aria calda, con questo caldo da evitare assolutamente.
> 
> Maurizio


"capesciotto" quando lascio una I ( è sempre il dito medio)

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente alla fine hai letto  la mia ultima riga, oltre a quello, alla tua presenza ultimamente si aggiunge  un pesce "il Capescotto" che tenta di nuotare nel tuo acquario, che si esprime come un condizionatore mal funzionante, che fa uscire solo aria calda, con questo caldo da evitare assolutamente.
> 
> Maurizio


tana!!!!
Mi hai parlato!!!!

Alloora, cosa non devono i minori esattamente leggere?


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> View attachment 4994


ecco. ci risiamo

:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco. ci risiamo
> 
> :scared:


Nah, non spaventarti. Mica ho usato quell'immagine a caso. Sono quei cartoni con la puzzola che per sbaglio s'innamora di una gatta nera che scappa dalla puzzola che l'insegue serafica. Vai tranquilla, tutto potrei dirti tranne che principessa o ciccipucci o che ne so.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che sei geloso, Maurì?


vedo che continui a parlare di fantascienza, ma rimanendo sempre noioso, entrando in tutti i discorsi, sei una persona fuori ritmo non insistere a voler ballare, da parte mia è calato anche il divertimento di prenderti in giro, mi sembra una vigliaccheria è come sparare sulla croce rossa con te. 
Sei  molto avvilente, mi dispiace per te, ho cercato di fartelo notare ultimamente, ma non riesci proprio a capirlo, sei come quelli che quando arrivano al bar scappano tutti, per paura che inizi a parlargli , con la tua petulanza infinita.

Ma come fai a non rendertene conto, boh


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vedo che continui a parlare di fantascienza, ma rimanendo sempre noioso, entrando in tutti i discorsi, sei una persona fuori ritmo non insistere a voler ballare, da parte mia è calato anche il divertimento di prenderti in giro, mi sembra una vigliaccheria è come sparare sulla croce rossa con te.
> Sei molto avvilente, mi dispiace per te, ho cercato di fartelo notare ultimamente, ma non riesci proprio a capirlo, sei come quelli che quando arrivano al bar scappano tutti, per paura che inizi a parlargli , con la tua petulanza infinita.
> 
> Ma come fai a non rendertene conto, boh
> ...



Stai calmo, Maurizio.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai calmo, Maurizio.


Ultima risposta da parte mia
Fra un pò non ti risponderà più nessuno, chi prima chi dopo si renderà conto della tua avvilenza,  a te che importa ce ne sono a milioni di siti di forum come questo passerai ad un altro e un altro ancora, ma senza mai riuscire a capire.

Maurizio


----------



## Leda (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già sapevo. Mi ha pure informato Leda. Infatti mi ha detto di chiederti se mi fai il favore considerato che quelli che me lo ispirano rifiutano terrorizzati.
> le ho risposto che tu sei troppo testosteronico e quindi io paura fifa.:scared:
> 
> scappo





Tebe ha detto:


> credo che Maurino nostro abbia letto quelle robe schifose che tu hai scritto di là.
> Non mi vuole parlare. Dice che mi sono bevuta totalmente il cervello dopo che sono stata tradita.
> 
> 
> ...



Cioè.
Una si distrae un attimo, cercando di ricordarsi che ha anche una Vita. 
Poi. Torna.
Trova 'sto immondo troiaio.






















Scappo anch'ioooooooooooooo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ultima risposta da parte mia
> Fra un pò non ti risponderà più nessuno, chi prima chi dopo si renderà conto della tua avvilenza, a te che importa ce ne sono a milioni di siti di forum come questo passerai ad un altro e un altro ancora, ma senza mai riuscire a capire.
> 
> Maurizio


Scusami, non volevo farti così male.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che parlano anche di Anal e Squirt?
> L'educazione sessuale nelle scuole è importante...ma riguarda altri argomenti...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. 
Questa non è educazione sessuale


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.
> Questa non è educazione sessuale



Ma lo sai che io e te siamo un'unica mente!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

C'è da dire che lamentarsi che qualcuno legga sto thread e si scandalizzi quando ci sono tipo un'infinità di siti internet pieni delle più becere e porche maialate a portata di un click è, come dire...da Maurizio, ecco.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è da dire che lamentarsi che qualcuno legga sto thread e si scandalizzi quando ci sono tipo un'infinità di siti internet pieni delle più becere e porche maialate a portata di un click è, come dire...da Maurizio, ecco.


posto che personalmente sono contraria alla censura ma mi rimetto sempre al buon gusto delle persone il tuo ragionamento è un po' sbrindellato.se nel mio condominio c'è spazzatura non lo ritengo un buon motivo per averne anche in casa, per dire


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è da dire che lamentarsi che qualcuno legga sto thread e si scandalizzi quando ci sono tipo un'infinità di siti internet pieni delle più becere e porche maialate a portata di un click è, come dire...da Maurizio, ecco.


Non si tratta di scandalizzarsi. Parlare di sesso anale e squirt non mi scandalizza. si parlava di minori e visto che il Conte ha detto che in quinta elementare si fa educazione sessuale, io ho tenuto a precisare che questa non è educazione sessuale. Fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se nel mio condominio c'è spazzatura non lo ritengo un buon motivo per averne anche in casa, per dire


Ma qua il punto non è NON trattare certi argomenti, ma trattarli dove possibili avventori minorenni non potessero leggere che è un pochino diverso e che, secondo me, è una fesseria. L'esempio che fai non è calzante.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si tratta di scandalizzarsi. Parlare di sesso anale e squirt non mi scandalizza. si parlava di minori e visto che il Conte ha detto che in quinta elementare si fa educazione sessuale, io ho tenuto a precisare che questa non è educazione sessuale. Fine.


Oh mamma. Si. Non è educazione sessuale. Educazione sessuale oggi manco si fa a scuola. O se si fa, le figure poi uno se le va a vedere su internet.


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Però scusatemi, mi sembra un 3d tranquillo e scherzoso, niente a che vedere con sesso sporco o qualcosa di indecente.

Sono un problema le parole squirt e anal?

E il mio blog allora?
Lo censuriamo?
Perchè se i minori possono leggere qui è più facile che leggano anche il mio blog.


Non riesco a capirvi


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh mamma. Si. Non è educazione sessuale. Educazione sessuale oggi manco si fa a scuola. O se si fa, le figure poi uno se le va a vedere su internet.


Boh
Ma guarda che io rispondevo al Conte. Per me potete/possiamo continuare a parlarne.
Dubito che ci siano minori che entrano in questo sito.. Ho due figli minorenni e ho un minimo di controllo su internet mi auguro che sia più o meno quello che fanno tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusatemi, mi sembra un 3d tranquillo e scherzoso, niente a che vedere con sesso sporco o qualcosa di indecente.
> 
> Sono un problema le parole squirt e anal?
> 
> ...


Già risposto sotto.


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non si tratta di scandalizzarsi. Parlare di sesso anale e squirt non mi scandalizza. si parlava di minori e visto che il Conte ha detto che in quinta elementare si fa educazione sessuale, io ho tenuto a precisare che questa non è educazione sessuale. Fine.


Idem! ho solo risposto ad una cosiderazione del conte... precisando che a scuola non parlano di sesso anale e squirt! soprattuto in 5à elementare!
il tenore del 3D non mi interessa..... punto


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh
> Ma guarda che io rispondevo al Conte. Per me potete/possiamo continuare a parlarne.
> Dubito che ci siano minori che entrano in questo sito.. Ho due figli minorenni e ho un minimo di controllo su internet mi auguro che sia più o meno quello che fanno tutti.



quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh
> Ma guarda che io rispondevo al Conte. Per me potete/possiamo continuare a parlarne.
> Dubito che ci siano minori che entrano in questo sito.. Ho due figli minorenni e ho un minimo di controllo su internet mi auguro che sia più o meno quello che fanno tutti.


Ok. Tu squirti per caso? E ad anale come siamo messi?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Tu squirti per caso? E ad anale come siamo messi?


1) no
2) abb bene grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Sei d'accordo con me che la cosa dello squirtare sia tutta una fesseria? Che dici?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei d'accordo con me che la cosa dello squirtare sia tutta una fesseria? Che dici?


Non saprei. Mi interessa così poco la cosa che non ho mai pensato di informarmi sulla veridicità


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non saprei. Mi interessa così poco la cosa che non ho mai pensato di informarmi sulla veridicità


Bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

Il mio porcellino d'India squittisce: state parlando di questo?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

a me non filava il discorso delle cose becere in giro per il resto non ho letto .:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh
> Ma guarda che io rispondevo al Conte. Per me potete/possiamo continuare a parlarne.
> Dubito che ci siano minori che entrano in questo sito.. Ho due figli minorenni e ho un minimo di controllo su internet mi auguro che sia più o meno quello che fanno tutti.


E magari un giorno rimarresti imbarazzata da scoprire quante cose sanno sul sesso i minorenni d'oggi no?
E magari le imparano tutte...dalle ragazzine a scuola no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E magari un giorno rimarresti imbarazzata da scoprire quante cose sanno sul sesso i minorenni d'oggi no?
> E magari le imparano tutte...dalle ragazzine a scuola no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


speriamo che non sappiano tutto sullo squirting e nulla sul preservativo come molti adulti


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> speriamo che non sappiano tutto sullo squirting e nulla sul preservativo come molti adulti


Brava


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> speriamo che non sappiano tutto sullo squirting e nulla sul preservativo come molti adulti


Purtroppo....nulla del preservativo e molto sullo squirting.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> speriamo che non sappiano tutto sullo squirting e nulla sul preservativo come molti adulti


QUi tocchi un tasto dolente...
Infatti il mio amico ginecologo mi ha detto che le malattie veneree stanno proliferando moltissimo tra i giovani...
E per quanto concerne le signorine...ci sarebbe molto da dire...sull'igiene intima...

Sanno poco di prevenzione...ma tutto sulla pillola del giorno dopo...


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Ma scusate.
Cosa c'è di così disdicevole in questo tipo di rogasmo femminile?
Ma che è radioattivo?
Se lo dico mi devo lavare la bocca con il sapone?
Va meglio chiamarlo orgasmo vaginale intenso?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eiaculazione_femminile


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E magari un giorno rimarresti imbarazzata da scoprire quante cose sanno sul sesso i minorenni d'oggi no?
> E magari le imparano tutte...dalle ragazzine a scuola no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sapere cose sul sesso e visitare siti porno sono cose diverse.
Con mio figlio parlo di sesso masturbazione precauzioni e rispetto verso le donne quasi quotidianamente.
Non lo cresco sotto una campana di vetro..
Ma direi che c'é un tempo per tutto..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusate.
> Cosa c'è di così disdicevole in questo tipo di rogasmo femminile?
> Ma che è radioattivo?
> Se lo dico mi devo lavare la bocca con il sapone?
> ...


Tebe ma nessuno sta dicendo che sia disdicevole. Ma ci mancherebbe che ina donna non possa avere l'orgasmo che più le agrada. Solo che in quinta elemmentare durante una lezione di ed sessuale non si affronta questo argomento...


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusate.
> *Cosa c'è di così disdicevole in questo tipo di rogasmo femminile?
> *Ma che è radioattivo?
> Se lo dico mi devo lavare la bocca con il sapone?
> ...


niente


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tebe ma nessuno sta dicendo che sia disdicevole. Ma ci mancherebbe che ina donna non possa avere l'orgasmo che più le agrada. Solo che in quinta elemmentare durante una lezione di ed sessuale non si affronta questo argomento...


ok, ma qui si parlava di spostare questo 3d in amore e sesso perchè se lo leggono i minori possono turbarsi.

Io mi riferisco a questo


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUi tocchi un tasto dolente...
> Infatti il mio amico ginecologo mi ha detto che le malattie veneree stanno proliferando moltissimo tra i giovani...
> E per quanto concerne le signorine...ci sarebbe molto da dire...sull'igiene intima...
> 
> Sanno poco di prevenzione...ma tutto sulla pillola del giorno dopo...


ed  è preoccupante .
la vera educazione dovrebbe proprio avere di base igiene , conoscenza del corpo e contraccezione


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Allora bisogna cancellare il Forum AMORE e SESSO a che cosa serve, se poi si scrive post su tutti gli altri, il mio riferimento non si riferesce alla censura di cui sono contrario sostenitore, ma al buon senso.
Se vedo qualcuno che getta immondizia per strada rimango male e  mi piace fargli notare che sta sbagliando, e rimango ancor più male sentirmi rispondere ma tanto ce la buttano tutti.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora bisogna cancellare il Forum AMORE e SESSO a che cosa serve, se poi si scrive post su tutti gli altri, il mio riferimento non si riferesce alla censura di cui sono contrario sostenitore, ma al buon senso.
> Se vedo qualcuno che getta immondizia per strada rimango male e  mi piace fargli notare che sta sbagliando, e rimango ancor più male sentirmi rispondere ma tanto ce la buttano tutti.
> 
> Maurizio


Quindi questo 3d è disdicevole perchè parliamo "goliardicamente" di squirt e anal?
Ora. Ripeto quanto detto prima.
Se un minore arriva a leggere questo post direi che tanto minore non è, e comunque non stiamo dicendo nulla di pornografico.
O di perverso.

La domanda che ho fatto prima a cui nessuno ha risposto è.
Allora il mio blog che ha un linguaggio decisamente più colorito,dovrebbe essere censurato?

Credo che per un minore sia più facile trovare il blog che questo 3d


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Io penso che i minori andrebbero seguiti dai genitori e basta.
Ha un senso andare su un sito porno e leggere: Clicca se sei maggiorenne, altrimenti non puoi entrare.
Cos'è un invito a nozze?
Per quanto riguarda Sesso e amore mi pare che in passato fosse di libera lettura o sbaglio?


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusatemi, mi sembra un 3d tranquillo e scherzoso, niente a che vedere con sesso sporco o qualcosa di indecente.
> 
> Sono un problema le parole squirt e anal?
> 
> ...


anche perchè tecnicamente l'età minima per il consenso ad avere rapporti è 14 anni e le normative sulla navigazione in internet per gli infraquattordicenni sono piuttosto nette.

effettivamente mi pare che Maurizio stia delirando


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche perchè tecnicamente l'età minima per il consenso ad avere rapporti è 14 anni e le normative sulla navigazione in internet per gli infraquattordicenni sono piuttosto nette.
> 
> effettivamente mi pare che Maurizio stia delirando


Anche a me.



Le taglie 40 lo rendono sessuofobo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche perchè tecnicamente l'età minima per il consenso ad avere rapporti è 14 anni e le normative sulla navigazione in internet per gli infraquattordicenni sono piuttosto nette.
> 
> effettivamente mi pare che Maurizio stia delirando


Vabbè, mò senza andare a scomodare le normative sulla navigazione in internet per infraquattordicenni che vabbè. No, è che è proprio una _mauriziata_.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi questo 3d è disdicevole perchè parliamo "goliardicamente" di squirt e anal?
> Ora. Ripeto quanto detto prima.
> Se un minore arriva a leggere questo post direi che tanto minore non è, e comunque non stiamo dicendo nulla di pornografico.
> O di perverso.
> ...


Tebe io credo che se un minore arriva a un sito porno o al tuo blog vuole dire che ha libero accesso a internet. Vuol dire che la famiglia gli permette di avere libero accesso. Quindi non sei tesponsabile tu di questo.
Poi distinguiamo minorenni e minorenni. Un conto un bimbo di 10 anni e un conto un sedicenne...


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, mò senza andare a scomodare le normative sulla navigazione in internet per infraquattordicenni che vabbè. No, è che è proprio una *mauriziata.*



ahahahahahahahahahah!
Rimarrà nel lessico di tradinet!!!!
ahahahahahahahahah!!!

scusate mi ricompongo


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> 
> 
> 
> Le taglie 40 lo rendono sessuofobo


mi pare che tutto lo renda sessuofobo


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe mi fai la cortesia di rimetterti il catetere, invece di portarti dietro il pappagallo.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che tutto lo renda sessuofobo


in effetti...chissà perchè.
Eppure è su un sito che parla di tradimento.
E legge il mio blog.
Dove non ci sono certo scritte  le preghierine della sera.

Dici che è una richiesta di aiuto nascosta?


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti...chissà perchè.
> Eppure è su un sito che parla di tradimento.
> E legge il mio blog.
> Dove non ci sono certo scritte  le preghierine della sera.
> ...


sì decisamente


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe mi fai la cortesia di rimetterti il catetere, invece di portarti dietro il pappagallo.
> 
> Maurizio


che noia che sei, però.

Volevo provare qualcosa di nuovo.
va bè.

Torno al catetere (buongustaio)


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tebe io credo che se un minore arriva a un sito porno o al tuo blog vuole dire che ha libero accesso a internet. Vuol dire che la famiglia gli permette di avere libero accesso. Quindi non sei tesponsabile tu di questo.
> Poi distinguiamo minorenni e minorenni. Un conto un bimbo di 10 anni e un conto un sedicenne...


Infatti nessuno vuol incolpare Tebe di nulla,tranquilla.   si facevano solo considerazioni inattuali sul Savonarola da internet che ci allieta le serate.....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che noia che sei, però.
> 
> Volevo provare qualcosa di nuovo.
> va bè.
> ...


 si il pappagalo è retrò ma lo vedevo indicato visto i commensali , io vado  a cena con una taglia 40/42 come al solito  a fare serata voi continuate pure a divertirvi in modo virtuale.

ciao ciao


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno vuol incolpare Tebe di nulla,tranquilla.   si facevano solo considerazioni inattuali sul Savonarola da internet che ci allieta le serate.....


In realtá mi sembrava che lei si ponesse il problema e visto che io ho polemizzato con il conte volevo tranquillizzarla sul fatto cbe secondo me non c'é nulla da censurare.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe mi fai la cortesia di rimetterti il catetere, invece di portarti dietro il pappagallo.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio, aspetta: tu non puoi leggere la sezione sesso e amore, non essendo registrato, vero? Non è che vorresti che se ne parlasse lì, così tu non saresti tentato di leggerla, in quanto sessuofobico?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si il pappagalo è retrò ma lo vedevo indicato visto i commensali , io vado  a cena con una taglia 40/42 come al solito  a fare serata voi continuate pure a divertirvi in modo virtuale.
> 
> ciao ciao


Mora bionda simpatica intelligente bella brutta scema ironica rossa giocane matura... 
Suggerivo aggettivi per descrivere UNA DONNA oltre alla taglia. Magari ti sono utili la prossima volta


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mora bionda simpatica intelligente bella brutta scema ironica rossa giocane matura...
> Suggerivo aggettivi per descrivere UNA DONNA oltre alla taglia. Magari ti sono utili la prossima volta


chissà quali sono le sue misure.

Azzardiamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si il pappagalo è retrò ma lo vedevo indicato visto i commensali , io vado  a cena con una taglia 40/42 come al solito  a fare serata voi continuate pure a divertirvi in modo virtuale.
> 
> ciao ciao


Tutta vita il nostro Maurizio.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chissà quali sono le sue misure.
> 
> Azzardiamo?


90 60 90
Mi piace vincere facile )


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtá mi sembrava che lei si ponesse il problema e visto che io ho polemizzato con il conte volevo tranquillizzarla sul fatto cbe secondo me non c'é nulla da censurare.


nah.  secondo me ci si fa condizionare troppo dai giudizi di Maurizio......


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

no, farfalla.
le modelle odierne hanno vita e fianchi molto androgini.
90-65-80


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Vabbeh se la mettiamo sul piano delle misure delle modelle degli ultimi anni,allora non gioco più.

Quel branco di misogini pitturato da stilisti ti propongono dei modelli che non hanno più niente di umano,figurarsi di femminile.  Da classificare come crimine contro l'umanità


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, farfalla.
> le modelle odierne hanno vita e fianchi molto androgini.
> 90-65-80


Grazie dell'informazione sono rimasta indietro..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vabbeh se la mettiamo sul piano delle misure delle modelle degli ultimi anni,allora non gioco più.
> 
> Quel branco di misogini pitturato da stilisti ti propongono dei modelli che non hanno più niente di umano,figurarsi di femminile.  Da classificare come crimine contro l'umanità


Mi spiace per il tuo portaglio...
Quoto


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace per il tuo portaglio...
> Quoto


giuro che non lo faccio apposta....mi viene naturale


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie dell'informazione sono rimasta indietro..


:singleeye:
basta che tu guardi la tv e ti accorgi che i fianchi sono spariti da anni:sman:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sapere cose sul sesso e visitare siti porno sono cose diverse.
> Con mio figlio parlo di sesso masturbazione precauzioni e rispetto verso le donne quasi quotidianamente.
> Non lo cresco sotto una campana di vetro..
> Ma direi che c'é un tempo per tutto..


Certo...
Ma che i genitori possano controllare tutto quello che vedono i figli adolescenti durante la giornata...uhm...
La vedo dura...
Ma non costa mai nulla crederci eh?
Se io a 8 anni...già sapevo e vedevo i porno...uhm...

Mica me li hanno mostrati i miei eh?
fatalità erano dentro il sedile della vespa di un dipendente di mio padre...

eheheheeheheheeheheh...

E non penso che i miei sapessero certe cose che avvenivano nei campi parrocchiali tra ragazzi e ragazze...

eheheheeheheheh...

COmunque non costa mia niente a crederci sai?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma che i genitori possano controllare tutto quello che vedono i figli adolescenti durante la giornata...uhm...
> La vedo dura...
> Ma non costa mai nulla crederci eh?
> ...


Non sono una cretina in caso tu avessi il dubbio. Esistono programmi che bloccano tutti i siti che vuoi bloccare e soprattutto altri che ti segnalano anche via mail i siti visitati dal computer.... Comunque ripeto l'importante é parlare con i ragazzi. Quando ho visto che mio figlio ha cercato alcune cose non l'ho messo alla gogna ma ne abbiamo parlato. Non vohlio che pensi che il sesso é solo la ginnastica che vede im un film di quel tipo o che um certo sesso violento verso le donne sia considerato da lui la normalità...
Quindi se puoi ebitare di ironizzare sul mio modo di essere genitore ti tingeazio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono una cretina in caso tu avessi il dubbio. Esistono programmi che bloccano tutti i siti che vuoi bloccare e soprattutto altri che ti segnalano anche via mail i siti visitati dal computer.... Comunque ripeto l'importante é parlare con i ragazzi. Quando ho visto che mio figlio ha cercato alcune cose non l'ho messo alla gogna ma ne abbiamo parlato. Non vohlio che pensi che il sesso é solo la ginnastica che vede im un film di quel tipo o che um certo sesso violento verso le donne sia considerato da lui la normalità...
> Quindi se puoi ebitare di ironizzare sul mio modo di essere genitore ti tingeazio


Posso chiederti quanti anni hanno (come suona cacofonico, però) i tuoi figli?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hanno (come suona cacofonico, però) i tuoi figli?


10 e 14


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono una cretina in caso tu avessi il dubbio. Esistono programmi che bloccano tutti i siti che vuoi bloccare e soprattutto altri che ti segnalano anche via mail i siti visitati dal computer.... Comunque ripeto l'importante é parlare con i ragazzi. Quando ho visto che mio figlio ha cercato alcune cose non l'ho messo alla gogna ma ne abbiamo parlato. Non vohlio che pensi che il sesso é solo la ginnastica che vede im un film di quel tipo o che um certo sesso violento verso le donne sia considerato da lui la normalità...
> Quindi se puoi ebitare di ironizzare sul mio modo di essere genitore ti tingeazio


Ok allora ti faccio una domanda diretta.
Rispondi a te stessa.
Dato che ne hai parlato in un altro 3d.
Lascia stare per un attimo il tuo essere genitore e rimettiti le vesti di figlia.
Tu pensi che tua madre creda che non ti sia sposata vergine e che abbia avuto un amante?
O pensi che tua madre creda che ti sia sposata vergine come lei?

Pensa da figlia...
Tu cosa sai della vita intima e sessuale dei tuoi?

Così sono i nostri figli...
Ci raccontano solo quello che vogliono farci sapere: le cose loro, se le tengono per loro.

Sai tu quante madri cascano dalle nuvole trovandosi la figlia dodicenne non più vergine quando vanno fare il vaccino per il papilloma virus?
Chiedi alle tue amiche.

E quelle che si trovano la figlia incinta e manco sapevano che avevano un ragazzo?
Infatti il ragazzo non c'era, ma trattasi di rapporto occasionale.

Ste robe non succedono no?

Beh te ne racconto io una...di un figlio integerrimo.
Famiglia iperbenissimo.
Dodici anni.

Faccio lezione di piano a lui.
Torno a casa e sul mio cellulare c'era un video.
E pensa che io manco sapevo sta storia del bluetooh.

Ci parlo a sto ragazzino.
GLi dico altre cazzate di sto tipo e dico tutto a tua madre, e poi pensa che figura di merda, se le ragazzine lo venissero sapere di che cosa guardi sul cellulare.

Risposta: Valà scemo che è stata la serba di terza media a passarmelo.

Ocio che le mamme sanno cosa hanno i figli nei cellulari, oggidi.
Ma figuriamoci.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non vohlio che pensi che il sesso é solo la ginnastica che vede im un film di quel tipo o che um certo sesso violento verso le donne sia considerato da lui la normalità...


Questo è il vero dramma e pericolo del porno su internet, comunque. Anche per gli adulti, non solo per i ragazzi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 10 e 14


Bon e smentitemi esistono ragazzini di quell'età che sono super hacker...
No vero?
Ocio che basta il filtro per genitori...
Si quello creato per i genitori che non sanno niente di pc...
Io ho visto i compagni di classe di mia figlia all'opera...sono di quei smanettoni che non ti dico...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok allora ti faccio una domanda diretta.
> Rispondi a te stessa.
> Dato che ne hai parlato in un altro 3d.
> Lascia stare per un attimo il tuo essere genitore e rimettiti le vesti di figlia.
> ...


Mia mamma sa che non mi sono sposata vergine perchè sono stata io a dirle quando ho avuto il primo rapporto.
Ilcell di mio figlio é senza pin. Ho la pass di fb. Quando ha dato il primo bacio me lo ha detto lui. Ha fatto un tiro da una sigaretta e me lo ha detto.
Dopodicjé so che ha i suoi segreti ed é giusto che li abbia come é giusto che io vigili per quanto possibile. Sa che on qualunque momento decida di avere rapporti se ha bisogno di avere dei lreservativi glieli compro.
Questo non esclude niente nella vita ma io voglio aver fatto il possibile per fargli capire che puó fidarsi di me e fargli capire l'importanza e il rispetto verso certe cose.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è il vero dramma e pericolo del porno su internet, comunque. Anche per gli adulti, non solo per i ragazzi.



ma scusa ma da ragazzina mai comprato dal giornalaio un porno 
di nascosto dai tuoi?
Io , che non c'era internet , mi guardavo sul betamax..
film  porno passati sottobanco... Quando i miei non c'erano...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e smentitemi esistono ragazzini di quell'età che sono super hacker...
> No vero?
> Ocio che basta il filtro per genitori...
> Si quello creato per i genitori che non sanno niente di pc...
> Io ho visto i compagni di classe di mia figlia all'opera...sono di quei smanettoni che non ti dico...


Bé per ora mio figlio non deve essere così assatanato da diventare un hacker comunque ti ripeto che ricevo via mail i siti che visita e finché non vedo nulla di pesante non intervengo. Ma trovo un modo per parlargliene sempre


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusa ma da ragazzina mai comprato dal giornalaio un porno
> di nascosto dai tuoi?
> Io , che non c'era internet , mi guardavo sul betamax..
> film  porno passati sottobanco... Quando i miei non c'erano...


E' diverso. Sai perchè? Perchè quello che andava sui giornaletti o su vhs, in confronto alla media di quello che si trova adesso, era robetta da educande. Adesso siccome tutto è accessibile a tutti i gusti sono cambiati, e la media di quello che offre la rete è molto più "estrema", rispetto a boh, anche solo dieci/quindici anni fa. Prova a farti un giro se non mi credi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma scusa ma da ragazzina mai comprato dal giornalaio un porno
> di nascosto dai tuoi?
> Io , che non c'era internet , mi guardavo sul betamax..
> film  porno passati sottobanco... Quando i miei non c'erano...


No
Ma mi sembra che quello che sto dicendo non venga recepito, non riesco a spiegarmi forse


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' diverso. Sai perchè? Perchè quello che andava sui giornaletti o su vhs, in confronto alla media di quello che si trova adesso, era robetta da educande. Adesso siccome tutto è accessibile a tutti i gusti sono cambiati, e la media di quello che offre la rete è molto più "estrema", rispetto a boh, anche solo dieci/quindici anni fa. Prova a farti un giro se non mi credi.


Ecco appunto
Un conto sono donne nude e foto di atti sessuali, un conto é una sana scopata un altro é vedere donne subire di ogni e far credere che godano come poche e che il sesso sia questo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> vedere donne subire di ogni e far credere che godano come poche e che il sesso sia questo


C'è anche la controparte maschile di questo particolare aspetto, non temere.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto
> Un conto sono donne nude e foto di atti sessuali, un conto é una sana scopata un altro é vedere donne subire di ogni e far credere che godano come poche e che il sesso sia questo


Standing ovation!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è anche la controparte maschile di questo particolare aspetto, non temere.


Scusa non ho capito... Sono stordita o é colpa dell'ora


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito... Sono stordita o é colpa dell'ora


Nel senso che c'è roba bella pesa anche per gli uomini. Calci nelle palle, tacchi sui coglioni, ecc...ecc...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che c'è roba bella pesa anche per gli uomini. Calci nelle palle, tacchi sui coglioni, ecc...ecc...


Ah ok.. Forse avendo due madchi ho pensato solo ai danni che loro potrebbero fare..


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che c'è roba bella pesa anche per gli uomini. Calci nelle palle, tacchi sui coglioni, ecc...ecc...


sarei persino curioso di capire quanti di questi patiti dell'estremo siano in grado di dare piacere ad una donna.

Di solito le abnormità erotiche sono legate a grossi problemi con la sessualità normale


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarei persino curioso di capire quanti di questi patiti dell'estremo siano in grado di dare piacere ad una donna.
> 
> Di solito le abnormità erotiche sono legate a grossi problemi con la sessualità normale


Mah, il piacere non è un concetto a definizione univoca. Tutto può dare piacere se si è predisposti, anche dare calci nelle palle ad un uomo, oppure trombarlo a pecora con uno strap-on. Chiaramente è qualcosa di mentale più che fisico, ma sempre piacere è.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' diverso. Sai perchè? Perchè quello che andava sui giornaletti o su vhs, in confronto alla media di quello che si trova adesso, era robetta da educande. Adesso siccome tutto è accessibile a tutti i gusti sono cambiati, e la media di quello che offre la rete è molto più "estrema", rispetto a boh, anche solo dieci/quindici anni fa. Prova a farti un giro se non mi credi.


So cosa gira in giro...
ma ad esempio mi metto nei panni dei miei 30anni fa ... e credo che per loro l"estremo " erano i film porno o giornaletti..
poi bho ... Perchè te e farfalla siete lo stesso nik ??


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè te e farfalla siete lo stesso nik ??


Scusa?

P.S: nick.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> So cosa gira in giro...
> ma ad esempio mi metto nei panni dei miei 30anni fa ... e credo che per loro l"estremo " erano i film porno o giornaletti..
> poi bho ... Perchè te e farfalla siete lo stesso nik ??


Ma da come vedo i miei nipoti e mia figlia...
Sai cosa ti dico?
Essendo che non è più una cosa "sporca e proibita", mi pare che sia vista come na semplice curiosità...
E non è morbosa...
E mi pare che siano pochissimo interessati al porno...o per lo meno sono interessati quanto ai video delle truzze o degli emo...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> So cosa gira in giro...
> ma ad esempio mi metto nei panni dei miei 30anni fa ... e credo che per loro l"estremo " erano i film porno o giornaletti..
> poi bho ... Perchè te e farfalla siete lo stesso nik ??


Scusa? Come stesso nick?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?
> 
> P.S: nick.



" rispondo citando " farfalla viene fuori il tuo nik e viceversa...
sarà un problema del mio cell.. Credo...
Capita solo a me?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> " rispondo citando " farfalla viene fuori il tuo nik e viceversa...
> sarà un problema del mio cell.. Credo...
> Capita solo a me?


Ma magari non azzecchi il tasto giusto col ditino...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> " rispondo citando " farfalla viene fuori il tuo nik e viceversa...
> sarà un problema del mio cell.. Credo...
> Capita solo a me?


Scrivi con tapatalk o direttamente sul sito? Perché tapatalk sta sera ha wualche problema


----------



## lunaiena (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scrivi con tapatalk o direttamente sul sito? Perché tapatalk sta sera ha wualche problema




Dal sito ...
Tapatalk non mi funziona quasi mai...
si vede che anche dal sito c'è qualche interferenza..


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dal sito ...
> Tapatalk non mi funziona quasi mai...
> si vede che anche dal sito c'è qualche interferenza..


La maledizione del Conte!
Sei stata carina ad approvarmi.
Hai scritto due cose bellissime nel tuo blog.
Ne farò tesoro.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche perchè tecnicamente l'età minima per il consenso ad avere rapporti è 14 anni e le normative sulla navigazione in internet per gli infraquattordicenni sono piuttosto nette.
> 
> effettivamente mi pare che Maurizio stia delirando


Senti  EX ragazzo,  il sito tradimento.net non rientra nei siti ristretti dal parental control o altri filtri famiglia  e tanto meno dispone di  un bad word, quindi  il tutto è affidato al buon senso degli utenti adulti nel moderarsi.
Prima di avventurarti in certe discussioni cerca di programmare il GPS rischi di perderti.

Mi dai del misogino? forse non  sono un gerontofilo, misogino proprio no, il contrario direi,

parli perché non sai o non sai perché parli?
o meglio perché non parli come magni ?
o perché quando magni parli?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma magari non azzecchi il tasto giusto col ditino...


Utente che? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHHAAAAAAHAHHAHA,
ma come fico..  HAHAHHAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHAHHAHHAHHAHHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHH
 Ma non ti rendi conto che  sei peggio di una molletta sui genitali…..
HAHAHHAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHAHHAHHAHHAHHHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHH

Non ti si può leggere HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHA
Fammi andare a dormire che è meglio 

Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto
> Un conto sono donne nude e foto di atti sessuali, un conto é una sana scopata un altro é vedere donne subire di ogni e far credere che godano come poche e che il sesso sia questo


questo tuo discorso mi fa pensare a quella ragazza che è stata trovata fuori da un a discoteca squarciata e dissanguata da un "rapporto sessuale" che il ragazzo ha definito "consenziente".
 ci sono volute ore in sala operatoria per ricucirla e per fare questo deve essere stato usato un  ferro o comunque un oggetto che ha causato lacerazioni all'apparato genitale e ad altri organi.
fra parentesi per lui poteva anche morire lì fuori senza che se ne sia minimamente interessato.
era "un bravo ragazzo di famiglia".
da dove gli arriva questa idea del sesso da macelleria?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti  EX ragazzo,  il sito tradimento.net non rientra nei siti ristretti dal parental control o altri filtri famiglia  e tanto meno dispone di  un bad word, quindi  il tutto è affidato al buon senso degli utenti adulti nel moderarsi.
> Prima di avventurarti in certe discussioni cerca di programmare il GPS rischi di perderti.
> 
> Mi dai del misogino? forse non  sono un gerontofilo, misogino proprio no, il contrario direi,
> ...


capito,manco col 5 contro 1.... 6 andato a segno.......


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> capito,manco col 5 contro 1.... 6 andato a segno.......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non capisco tutto questo scetticismo sull'eiaculazione femminile.
> Come dice il conte, è vero. Succede di rado, ma capita. Inutile dire che quando capita... beh, sono veramente sensazioni bellissime e l'appagamento è al massimo.  Parlo per esperienza personale e non per sentito dire. E ancora, dice bene il Conte che ci va la giusta stimolazione, cioè, con un rapporto normale, per intenderci, non succede nulla.
> E mi fanno incavolare quelli che dicono che è una balla colossale da film porno.



interessante

illluminaci, ti prego


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> capito,manco col 5 contro 1.... 6 andato a segno.......


In quello tu invece vinci sempre, dato che per la maggior parte giochi da solo anche se raramente, per la non perfezione del campo di solito moscio.

Caro mio EX giovane

Maurizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.
> 
> Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. O di uno squirt.
> 
> ...


Per diventare invisibile, saresti disposta a cambiare vita? La domanda non è casuale. Si può essere virtualmente invisibile, rendere impercettibile la propria presenza a tal punto che quando qualcuno guarda nella tua direzione, non ti vede.

Ma per rendersi invisibile sono necessari i criteri base: grande umiltà per non imporsi agli altri, ottima conoscenza delle persone e degli animali, acuto spirito di osservazione, ma soprattutto: tanta serenità interiore "da buttar via". Mi sa che quando hai raggiunto i requisiti, non ti interessa più "giocare" sporco :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il mio non era scetticismo sono davvero incuriosita da questa cosa da un pó..
> ma non riesco a trovare in punto giusto...


Prova con un gavettone nella patata..ma non fare il nodo troppo stretto 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti  EX ragazzo,  il sito tradimento.net non rientra nei siti ristretti dal parental control o altri filtri famiglia  e tanto meno dispone di  un bad word, quindi  il tutto è affidato al buon senso degli utenti adulti nel moderarsi.
> Prima di avventurarti in certe discussioni cerca di programmare il GPS rischi di perderti.
> 
> Mi dai del misogino? forse non  sono un gerontofilo, misogino proprio no, il contrario direi,
> ...


Ma Maurizio tu almeno lo sai perchè sei qui?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Maurizio tu almeno lo sai perchè sei qui?


L'ho già scritto in precedenza, sicuramente eri troppo intento a broccolare e non l 'hai letto.


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto in precedenza, sicuramente eri troppo intento a broccolare e non l 'hai letto.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio come osi parlarmi così eh?
Io il conte in persona mi sono degnato di rivolgerti uno sguardo...
A te baldo giovine villico e marrano...
Come osi?

La tua insolenza verrà punita...

Conducete Maurizio alla sala del Supplizio...
Portatemi subito Tebe.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maurizio come osi parlarmi così eh?
> Io il conte in persona mi sono degnato di rivolgerti uno sguardo...
> A te baldo giovine villico e marrano...
> Come osi?
> ...



No Tebe no per carità di dio , arriverò a chiederti scusa 
ma sul villico hai preso un grosso granchio.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No Tebe no per carità di dio , arriverò a chiederti scusa
> ma sul villico hai preso un grosso granchio.
> 
> Maurizio


Vorresti farmi credere che tu sei un nobile? Eh


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vorresti farmi credere che tu sei un nobile? Eh


ho gia detto che non risponderò più a domande personali, ricordandoti comunque che il contrario  di villico non è nobiltà almeno in questo momento storico nel medio evo poteva anche essere

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In quello tu invece vinci sempre, dato che per la maggior parte giochi da solo anche se raramente, per la non perfezione del campo di solito moscio.
> 
> Caro mio EX giovane
> 
> Maurizio


no dai....ma stai già allo specchio riflesso? tristezza......


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maurizio come osi parlarmi così eh?
> Io il conte in persona mi sono degnato di rivolgerti uno sguardo...
> A te baldo giovine villico e marrano...
> Come osi?
> ...



*SPUT!*


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No Tebe no per carità di dio , arriverò a chiederti scusa
> ma sul villico hai preso un grosso granchio.
> 
> Maurizio



:inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no dai....ma stai già allo specchio riflesso? tristezza......


L'unico specchio che vedo  è quello in cui  stai aggrappando tu con tutte le tue forze. dai che ce la fai 
non ce la fai non ce la fai

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'unico specchio che vedo  è quello in cui  stai aggrappando tu con tutte le tue forze. dai che ce la fai
> non ce la fai non ce la fai
> 
> Maurizio


in fondo 6 anche simpatico


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> in fondo 6 anche simpatico


non posso dire la stessa cosa, solo perchè ti conosco da poco, vediamo più avanti, per il momento posso apprezzare molto, la tua non volgarità nei tuoi interventi.

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Ok...però ora puoi ammetterlo: ieri notte nel 5 contro 1 hai perso vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ok...però ora puoi ammetterlo: ieri notte nel 5 contro 1 hai perso vero?


Si vede che non mi conosci nemeno tu, vedi difficilmente vado in bianco , qulache volta mi capita di sbagliare partner, quello si, per cui  poi declino il dopo cena, per quello che ti può importare o credere. ieri sera non è stato così ti assicuro. 


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Se cerchi un nick proporrei denim...
Io mi domando se ti capita di rileggerti


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si vede che non mi conosci nemeno tu, vedi difficilmente vado in bianco , qulache volta mi capita di sbagliare partner, *quello si, per cui  poi declino il dopo cena*, per quello che ti può importare o credere. ieri sera non è stato così ti assicuro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



 e non hai mai trovato nessuna che si arrabbiasse?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e non hai mai trovato nessuna che si arrabbiasse?


Immagina donne imbufalite che non vedevano l'ora di portarselo a letto e dopo mesi di attesa (la lista mi sa che é lunga) vengono respinte.....povere....


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se cerchi un nick proporrei denim...
> Io mi domando se ti capita di rileggerti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non posso approvarti: che sfiga!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e non hai mai trovato nessuna che si arrabbiasse?


Pensi che solo le donne sono buone ad inventare buone scuse, sai dopo cena l 'attacco improvviso di colite è sempre un ottima scusa.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immagina donne imbufalite che non vedevano l'ora di portarselo a letto e dopo mesi di attesa (la lista mi sa che é lunga) vengono respinte.....povere....


Ma no che dici le donne per fare sesso hanno bisogno di essere coinvolte mentalmente...  haahahahahahahaha


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se cerchi un nick proporrei denim...
> Io mi domando se ti capita di rileggerti


E' la stessa cosa che pensavo su di te.


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma no che dici le donne per fare sesso hanno bisogno di essere coinvolte mentalmente...  haahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Maurizio


No hanno bisogno di essere attratte da un uomo che non le valuti per una taglia d'abito o che le compri con cene e hotel 5 stelle.
Questo vale per le DONNE poi ci sono anche le donne


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che pensavo su di te.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Spiegamela ti prego


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

*Mauri*

Ti adoro ....
sei troppo cafone....
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegamela ti prego


Pensavo che ti riferisse al denim....
Mi rileggo spesso, quando scrivo a te mi rileggo di più perché non vorrei esagerare


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hanno bisogno di essere attratte da un uomo che non le valuti per una taglia d'abito o che le compri con cene e hotel 5 stelle.
> Questo vale per le DONNE poi ci sono anche le donne


Stai facendo demagogia, scusa se non voglio rapporti sentimentali, ma solo passare delle serate allegre in compagnia, per quale motivo la mia scelta non può essere dettata solo dall 'attrazione fisica, dopo ognuno al suo target,  se posso permettermi una Ferrari di DONNA non vedo per quale motivo devo uscire con una 500 di DONNA.
Mica ci devo fare discorsi intelletuali anzi deve essere più spensierata possibile.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti adoro ....
> sei troppo cafone....
> :rotfl:


No cafone non mi appartiene, comunque mi sei molto simpatica.


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai facendo demagogia, scusa se non voglio rapporti sentimentali, ma solo passare delle serate allegre in compagnia, per quale motivo la mia scelta non può essere dettata solo dall 'attrazione fisica, dopo ognuno al suo target,  se posso permettermi una Ferrari di DONNA non vedo per quale motivo devo uscire con una 500 di DONNA.
> Mica ci devo fare discorsi intelletuali anzi deve essere più spensierata possibile.
> 
> Maurizio


Quindi una 40 é una ferrari e una 46 una cinquecento. Cazzo io sono una lambretta allora....
Sempre peggio...
Non parlavo di sentimenti comunque. Se esco con un uomo ancbe solo per una cena e un probabile dopocena quell'uomo mi deve piacere e se un superficiale che si guarda allo specchio mentre mi parla (e mi auguro che i discorsi non siano sul suo conto in banca) non fingo un attacco di colite   'i alzo saluto e dico no grazie


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che solo le donne sono buone ad inventare buone scuse, sai dopo cena l 'attacco improvviso di colite è sempre un ottima scusa.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi una 40 é una ferrari e una 46 una cinquecento. Cazzo io sono una lambretta allora....
> Sempre peggio...
> Non parlavo di sentimenti comunque. Se esco con un uomo ancbe solo per una cena e un probabile dopocena quell'uomo mi deve piacere e se un superficiale che si guarda allo specchio mentre mi parla (e mi auguro che i discorsi non siano sul suo conto in banca) non fingo un attacco di colite   'i alzo saluto e dico no grazie



Ma guarda che anche la settimana scorsa, sono uscito con una ragazza che si è presentata a cena, portandosi i-pod con all' interno salvato il suo book fotografico di cui mi chiedeva pareri su pareri alla fine all 'attacco di colite è arrivato, l 'ho riaccompagnata subito a casa fine cena .

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche la settimana scorsa, sono uscito con una ragazza che si è presentata a cena, portandosi i-pod con all' interno salvato il suo book fotografico di cui mi chiedeva pareri su pareri alla fine all 'attacco di colite è arrivato, l 'ho riaccompagnata subito a casa fine cena .
> 
> Maurizio


purtroppo il target delle donne che vengono a fare provini è quello...... nella maggior parte dei casi!

vedi Mauri...secondo me vengono con te solo per tentare di ottenere quello che vogliono....non lo trovi un po squallido?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche la settimana scorsa, sono uscito con una ragazza che si è presentata a cena, portandosi i-pod con all' interno salvato il suo book fotografico di cui mi chiedeva pareri su pareri alla fine all 'attacco di colite è arrivato, l 'ho riaccompagnata subito a casa fine cena .
> 
> Maurizio


Be se vado a cena con uno e mi porto l'ipad con il mio book forse non sono proprio interessata all'uomo ma a quello che rappresenta.quindi non é che ci resto male se poi non finiamo a letto.
Ma qualcuna un pochino più genuina e meno impostata la conosci? Guarda che potrebbero riservarti qualche sorpresa


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> purtroppo il target delle donne che vengono a fare provini è quello...... nella maggior parte dei casi!
> 
> vedi Mauri...secondo me vengono con te solo per tentare di ottenere quello che vogliono....non lo trovi un po squallido?


Sempre in coppia io e te...


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2012)

la ferrari è un po' troppo rigida da guidare secondo me
la 500 non saprei


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> purtroppo il target delle donne che vengono a fare provini è quello...... nella maggior parte dei casi!
> 
> vedi Mauri...secondo me vengono con te solo per tentare di ottenere quello che vogliono....non lo trovi un po squallido?



Hai ragione, la penso come te è per questo che non riesco a credere ad una storia sentimentale, ho sempre l 'immagine che tutto sia falso e finto, troppi interessi dietro, appunto cerco solo spensieratezza e niente altro cercando di galleggiare, in questo momento la penso in questo modo domani chissà.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre in coppia io e te...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la penso come te è per questo che non riesco a credere ad una storia sentimentale, ho sempre l 'immagine che tutto sia falso e finto, troppi interessi dietro, appunto cerco solo spensieratezza e niente altro cercando di galleggiare, in questo momento la penso in questo modo domani chissà.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Se la pensi come lei vuol dire che é squallido e ti va bene così. Mah. Eppure qui ci sono donne che ti stanno dicendo che non per tutte é così..
Ah giá ma non portiamo la 40 dimenticavo


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2012)

Maurizio, mangia a casa e poi esci

problema risolto


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la pensi come lei vuol dire che é squallido e ti va bene così. Mah. Eppure qui ci sono donne che ti stanno dicendo che non per tutte é così..
> Ah giá ma non portiamo la 40 dimenticavo



Che ti devo dire non l 'avrò mai incontrate, in tal caso potrei cambiare idea,  non credo molto alle parole guardo solo i fatti.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Maurizio, mangia a casa e poi esci
> 
> problema risolto



Non mangio mai a casa, della cucina uso solo il frigorifero, la lavastoviglie e la macchinetta del caffè. 


Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che anche la settimana scorsa, sono uscito con una ragazza che si è presentata a cena, portandosi i-pod con all' interno salvato il suo book fotografico di cui mi chiedeva pareri su pareri alla fine all 'attacco di colite è arrivato, l 'ho riaccompagnata subito a casa fine cena .
> 
> Maurizio


e tu saresti? il figlio di Fatma Ruffini?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi una 40 é una ferrari e una 46 una cinquecento. Cazzo io sono una lambretta allora....
> Sempre peggio...
> Non parlavo di sentimenti comunque. Se esco con un uomo ancbe solo per una cena e un probabile dopocena quell'uomo mi deve piacere e se un superficiale che si guarda allo specchio mentre mi parla (e mi auguro che i discorsi non siano sul suo conto in banca) non fingo un attacco di colite   'i alzo saluto e dico no grazie


Tu 6 una Lamborghini,come minimo. 

premesso questo.....direi che il problema è che tu e Maurizio vi parlate da pianeti diversi....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu 6 una Lamborghini,come minimo.
> 
> premesso questo.....direi che il problema è che tu e Maurizio vi parlate da pianeti diversi....


Grazie davvero. Complimento graditissimo...quasi quanto un fiore 

Si é vero io e maurizio siamo su pianeti diversi. Purtroppo incarna una realtá che vivo quotidiamente nel mio ambiente di lavoro e dalla quale fuggo appena posso


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la penso come te è per questo che non riesco a credere ad una storia sentimentale, ho sempre l 'immagine che tutto sia falso e finto, troppi interessi dietro, appunto cerco solo spensieratezza e niente altro cercando di galleggiare, in questo momento la penso in questo modo domani chissà.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Forse se frequentassi donne al di fuori di quell'ambiente...donne che non vivono per apparire .... forse e dico forse scopriresti cose mai immaginate! 


dai Mauri nella vita non c'è solo l'apparenza! per quanto può essere bello e divertente vivere come vivi tu? alla fine tutto questo non ti lascia solo del vuoto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hanno bisogno di essere attratte da un uomo che non le valuti per una taglia d'abito o che le compri con cene e hotel 5 stelle.
> *Questo vale per le DONNE poi ci sono anche le donne*



mitica


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie davvero. Complimento graditissimo...quasi quanto un fiore
> 
> Si é vero io e maurizio siamo su pianeti diversi. Purtroppo incarna una realtá che vivo quotidiamente nel mio ambiente di lavoro e dalla quale fuggo appena posso



Farfalla, dovresti allora sapere che in certi ambienti non si esce a fine orario, ci sono anche gli incontri mondani da rispettare, gli inviti, a cui non puoi dire di no, fanno parte del lavoro , questa sera  per esempio devo far parte dei giudici in una selezione  di modelle per un concorso.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Farfalla, dovresti allora sapere che in certi ambienti non si esce a fine orario, ci sono anche gli incontri mondani da rispettare, gli inviti, a cui non puoi dire di no, fanno parte del lavoro , questa sera  per esempio devo far parte dei giudici in una selezione  di modelle per un concorso.
> 
> Maurizio


E questo cosa c'entra. Anch'io vado a convention ed eventi con persone altolocate e "famose". Frequento ance qualche casa di queste persone. Ci vado per lavoro. Finita la convention torno a casa e frequento la gente vera. Dell'immagine e dei soldi non me ne puó fregare di meno. (anche se qualche soldino in più mi farebbe comodo)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche perchè tecnicamente l'età minima per il consenso ad avere rapporti è 14 anni e le normative sulla navigazione in internet per gli infraquattordicenni sono piuttosto nette.
> 
> effettivamente mi pare che Maurizio stia delirando


tecnicamente i ragazzi infradita dovrebbero essere a giocare fuori al sole, al vento e alla pioggia per imparare come si vive, per amare e per odiare, per picchiarsi e per fare pace. i ragazzi che vengono a leggere qui lo fanno perché nella loro vita sta andando storto tutto il resto. non ci deve preoccupare la presenza dei ragazzi, ma per il motivo per il quale sono qui. il motivo sono altri genitori, molto simili a noi, che non hanno tempo per i loro figli e non gli insegnano i sani principi della sopravvivenza, e qui imparano loro figli perché non hanno genitori che gli stanno dietro.

nonostante tutto, qui almeno si cerca parlare apertamente, non sempre onesti, ma comunque sinceri in base ai sentimenti del momento. di sentimenti non si parla più di fronte ai figli, per non passare dal torto. perché basta che dai un bacio al tuo figlio e passi per pedofilo. lo mandi in strada a giocare e te lo portano via perché lo abbandoni.

ci sono molti aspetti da considerare quando si parla di figli, e quasi tutti i problemi con i figli sono ancorati nella società ammalata, che noi non siamo disposti a migliorare, perché non è cosa nostra ... vero?


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mangio mai a casa, della cucina uso solo il frigorifero, la lavastoviglie e la macchinetta del caffè.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



appunto, puoi cambiare abitudini

ti potrebbe aiutare fare un giretto nelle cucine dei ristoranti, anche di quelli più chic


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.
> 
> Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. O di uno squirt.
> 
> ...


Copriti bene, aspetta, vado a prendere la mazza da baseball. Il modo migliore per perquotere qualcuno è non vederlo. 

Hai un certo bisogno di celare la tua natura. Per chi o cosa lo fai?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo cosa c'entra. Anch'io vado a convention ed eventi con persone altolocate e "famose". Frequento ance qualche casa di queste persone. Ci vado per lavoro. Finita la convention torno a casa e frequento la gente vera. Dell'immagine e dei soldi non me ne puó fregare di meno. (anche se qualche soldino in più mi farebbe comodo)


Certo anche io torno a casa, e di solito poi vado a dormire e il giorno dopo ricomincia di nuovo, questi tuoi spazi nel mio caso non riesco a vederli.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, puoi cambiare abitudini
> 
> ti potrebbe aiutare fare un giretto nelle cucine dei ristoranti, anche di quelli più chic


per fare o capire cosa?

Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per fare o capire cosa?
> 
> Maurizio



per renderti conto che a casa tua sai di sicuro cosa c'è e come è stato fatto quello che mangi


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> per renderti conto che a casa tua sai di sicuro cosa c'è e come è stato fatto quello che mangi


Ma vedi  non ordino mai sughi o roba del genere tantomeno la  nouvelle cuisine, mangio sempre pietanze poco condite, se ordino un filetto alla griglia, non devo di certo ad assistere all 'uccisione del il vitello, in quel caso non lo mangerei nemmeno.


Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma vedi  non ordino mai sughi o roba del genere tantomeno la  nouvelle cuisine, mangio sempre pietanze poco condite, se ordino un filetto alla griglia, non devo di certo ad assistere all 'uccisione del il vitello, in quel caso non lo mangerei nemmeno.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



bè, non è proprio così, c'è tutto un capitolo che riguarda igiene, mani di chi lavora, etc. etc.
la cucina dei ristoranti non è mica come la nostra
ma non ti voglio spaventare, anche io vado fuori, era solo per dire che è meglio mangiare spesso a casa e ogni tanto fuori, secondo me


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, non è proprio così, c'è tutto un capitolo che riguarda igiene, mani di chi lavora, etc. etc.
> la cucina dei ristoranti non è mica come la nostra
> ma non ti voglio spaventare, anche io vado fuori, era solo per dire che è meglio mangiare spesso a casa e ogni tanto fuori, secondo me


Ma guarda che mangio spesso anche a casa come intendi tu, solo che non è casa mia.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma guarda che mangio spesso anche a casa come intendi tu, solo che non è casa mia.
> 
> Maurizio



Lo sai poi che i cuochi e i camerieri sputano davvero nei piatti dei clienti rompicoglioni?


Tu che cliente sei nei ristoranti?

E non è questione di eleganza del ristorante o meno.
Fidati.
Ho sentito storie raccapriccianti anche per me






 sput


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, non è proprio così, c'è tutto un capitolo che riguarda igiene, mani di chi lavora, etc. etc.
> la cucina dei ristoranti non è mica come la nostra
> ma non ti voglio spaventare, anche io vado fuori, era solo per dire che è meglio mangiare spesso a casa e ogni tanto fuori, secondo me



senza entrare troppo nel dettaglio ti devo dare torto


sappi che se vengono applicate e rispettate le norme apposite la cucine di un ristorante è assolutamente migliore di quella di casa nostra


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo sai poi che i cuochi e i camerieri sputano davvero nei piatti dei clienti rompicoglioni?
> 
> 
> Tu che cliente sei nei ristoranti?
> ...


Non mi appartiene, ordino sempre cose molto semplici,  penso sia il cuoco che il cameriere facciano festa quando arrivo, 
i miei ordini sono quasi un pausa lavoro per loro.

Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senza entrare troppo nel dettaglio ti devo dare torto
> 
> 
> sappi che se vengono applicate e rispettate le norme apposite la cucine di un ristorante è assolutamente migliore di quella di casa nostra



ecco, se

e comunque dissento, a me ad es. il formaggio già grattugiato che che fa la spola fa un po' schifo
e anche se me lo grattugia il cameriere nel piatto, non lo prendo mai
ma anche il pane
insomma, mi sembra che quanto a igiene e palpate varie si è più tranquilli a casa


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, se
> 
> e comunque dissento, a me ad es. il formaggio già grattugiato che che fa la spola fa un po' schifo
> e anche se me lo grattugia il cameriere nel piatto, non lo prendo mai
> ...


però se parliamo di alta cucina una regola ferrea di uno chef è proprio la massima pulizia e igiene


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo sai poi che i cuochi e i camerieri sputano davvero nei piatti dei clienti rompicoglioni?
> 
> 
> Tu che cliente sei nei ristoranti?
> ...




ne sono certa che sia cosi.:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però se parliamo di alta cucina una regola ferrea di uno chef è proprio la massima pulizia e igiene



si, ma lo chef non è in grado di controllare tutto. non potrebbe oggettivamente.


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però se parliamo di alta cucina una regola ferrea di uno chef è proprio la massima pulizia e igiene



massì, poi l'aiuto chef esce dal bagno senza essersi lavato le mani, per es.

comunque non voglio polemizzare, un conto sono le regole, un conto è la certezza che vengano rispettate

io la certezza non ce l'ho, invece a casa so quello che faccio, tutto qui


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> massì, poi l'aiuto chef esce dal bagno senza essersi lavato le mani, per es.
> 
> comunque non voglio polemizzare, un conto sono le regole, un conto è la certezza che vengano rispettate
> 
> io la certezza non ce l'ho, invece a casa so quello che faccio, tutto qui


Stai estremizzando troppo, a questo punto, chi ti assicura che si sia lavato le mani dove vai a fare la spesa, parlo anche nel caso di cibi confezionati, o nel caso specifico del parmigiano chi ha fatto i pezzi o addirittura chi lo ha prodotto, almeno che tu non produca tutto da sola non ti vedo imune dai rischi ti cui tu parli.

Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> massì, poi l'aiuto chef esce dal bagno senza essersi lavato le mani, per es.
> 
> comunque non voglio polemizzare, un conto sono le regole, un conto è la certezza che vengano rispettate
> 
> io la certezza non ce l'ho, invece *a casa so quello che faccio, tutto qui*


beh, certo.
però sono convinta che vi siano cucine di ristoranti linde e gestiste con scrupolo e se devo pensare alla certezza di igiene perfetta non frequento nessun locale , incluso un bar


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

allora, non si tratta solo di igiene perfetta, ma anche di qualità e tutto l'insieme

io, a differenza di Maurizio:mrgreen:, non frequento il vippame, ma conosco un sacco di gente tra cui cuochi, muratori e tecnici che vengono chiamati dai ristoratori, e mi è capitato personalmente di fare qualche sopralluogo nelle cucine di locali pubblici, per non parlare di qualche verbale della ASL che ho letto, sempre collegato ad infrazioni di vario tipo (una volta l'ufficio tecnico mi ha messo un rubino:mrgreen: perchè il geom. aveva indicato un locale della planimetria "deposito" invece di "magazzino")
andate anche voi, poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, non si tratta solo di igiene perfetta, ma anche di qualità e tutto l'insieme
> 
> io, a differenza di Maurizio:mrgreen:, non frequento il vippame, ma conosco un sacco di gente tra cui cuochi, muratori e tecnici che vengono chiamati dai ristoratori, e mi è capitato personalmente di fare qualche sopralluogo nelle cucine di locali pubblici, per non parlare di qualche verbale della ASL che ho letto, sempre collegato ad infrazioni di vario tipo (una volta l'ufficio tecnico mi ha messo un rubino:mrgreen: perchè il geom. aveva indicato un locale della planimetria "deposito" invece di "magazzino")
> andate anche voi, poi ne riparliamo


Perchè non andiamo anche a casa del proprietario e dei dipendenti  a vedere come vivono. stai estremizzando troppo ti avevo già risposto prima,
in questo caso sarebbe anche da controllare e vedere dove producono e i cibi  che compri facendo la spesa, non credi?

Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non andiamo anche a casa del proprietario e dei dipendenti  a vedere come vivono. stai estremizzando troppo ti avevo già risposto prima,
> in questo caso sarebbe anche da controllare e vedere dove producono e i cibi  che compri facendo la spesa, non credi?
> 
> Maurizio



ma i NAS che li hanno inventati a fare? e la ASL?
se è tutto così perfetto, a che servono?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma i NAS che li hanno inventati a fare? e la ASL?
> se è tutto così perfetto, a che servono?


Ma sicuramente ci sono i casi di cui parli tu, ma li estremizzi troppo, scusa poi quando vai su un locale non ti accorgi della pulizia all 'interno si nota subito se è un ambiente pulito o sporco, poi  mica frequento locali tipo "dal tramonto all 'alba" film di Tarantino.

Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente ci sono i casi di cui parli tu, ma li estremizzi troppo, scusa poi quando vai su un locale non ti accorgi della pulizia all 'interno si nota subito se è un ambiente pulito o sporco, poi  mica frequento locali tipo "dal tramonto all 'alba" film di Tarantino.
> 
> Maurizio


ma perchè, tu vai nelle cucine o nelle dispense??
anche di locali chic, te l'ho già scritto

mi arrendo, le cucine dei ristoranti sono tutte indistintamente il non plus ultra di igiene e qualità, cuntent?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, tu vai nelle cucine o nelle dispense??
> anche di locali chic, te l'ho già scritto
> 
> mi arrendo, le cucine dei ristoranti sono tutte indistintamente il non plus ultra di igiene e qualità, cuntent?:mrgreen:


No perchè, ancora non hai risposto alla mia domanda, considerando lettimi i tuoi dubbi, perchè al contrario ai tutta questa sicurezza sui prodotti che compri quanto fai la spesa ??????
Vai a controllare dove li producono e confezionano?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No perchè, ancora non hai risposto alla mia domanda, considerando lettimi i tuoi dubbi, perchè al contrario ai tutta questa sicurezza sui prodotti che compri quanto fai la spesa ??????
> Vai a controllare dove li producono e confezionano?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


legittimi ho lasciato GI e un H su hai

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> legittimi ho lasciato GI e un H su hai
> 
> Maurizio


anche D su quando uffa

Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No perchè, ancora non hai risposto alla mia domanda, considerando lettimi i tuoi dubbi, perchè al contrario ai tutta questa sicurezza sui prodotti che compri quanto fai la spesa ??????
> Vai a controllare dove li producono e confezionano?
> 
> 
> Maurizio



certo, vado a far la spesa assieme ai ristoratori:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo, vado a far la spesa assieme ai ristoratori:mrgreen:


Andrai dove ti pare, comunque compererai i prodotti da qualche parte.
Chi ti assicura che si sia lavato le mani dove vai a fare la spesa, parlo anche nel caso di cibi confezionati, o nel caso specifico del parmigiano chi ha fatto i pezzi o addirittura chi lo ha prodotto, almeno che tu non produca tutto da sola non ti vedo immune dai rischi ti cui tu parli tanto.

Maurizio


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Andrai dove ti pare, comunque compererai i prodotti da qualche parte.
> Chi ti assicura che si sia lavato le mani dove vai a fare la spesa, parlo anche nel caso di cibi confezionati, o nel caso specifico del parmigiano chi ha fatto i pezzi o addirittura chi lo ha prodotto, almeno che tu non produca tutto da sola non ti vedo immune dai rischi ti cui tu parli tanto.
> 
> Maurizio



mica parlo tanto, ho detto la mia esprimendo il concetto che io so come e cosa cucino, invece quando mangio fuori, no

è a te che questo concetto non piace, liberissimo, ma chiudiamola qui che non se ne può più


----------



## ToyGirl (16 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per diventare invisibile, saresti disposta a cambiare vita? La domanda non è casuale. Si può essere virtualmente invisibile, rendere impercettibile la propria presenza a tal punto che quando qualcuno guarda nella tua direzione, non ti vede.
> 
> Ma per rendersi invisibile sono necessari i criteri base: grande umiltà per non imporsi agli altri, ottima conoscenza delle persone e degli animali, acuto spirito di osservazione, ma soprattutto: tanta serenità interiore "da buttar via". Mi sa che quando hai raggiunto i requisiti, non ti interessa più "giocare" sporco :rotfl:


Non penso che ci voglia umiltà per saper essere invisibile. Magari ci vuole la pazienza... una dote parecchio diversa


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non penso che ci voglia umiltà per saper essere invisibile. Magari ci vuole la pazienza... una dote parecchio diversa


Certo che con la differenziata, diventa un problema, capire, in quale contenitore gettarti.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mica parlo tanto, ho detto la mia esprimendo il concetto che io so come e cosa cucino, invece quando mangio fuori, no
> 
> è a te che questo concetto non piace, liberissimo, ma chiudiamola qui che non se ne può più



Parli/scrivi  quanto basta per incartarti, speriamo con carta per alimenti.


Maurizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non penso che ci voglia umiltà per saper essere invisibile. Magari ci vuole la pazienza... una dote parecchio diversa


senza umiltà non sarai mai invisibile, perché ti imponi all'ambiente ed esso ti respinge


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2012)

Con tutto il rispetto, preferisco la cucina di casa mia a quella di qualsiasi ristorante. Ovviamente non parlo di qualità del prodotto finito ma di controllo su tutta la filiera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, preferisco la cucina di casa mia a quella di qualsiasi ristorante. Ovviamente non parlo di qualità del prodotto finito ma di controllo su tutta la filiera.



ecco per me vale esattamente il contrario


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, certo.
> *però sono convinta che vi siano cucine di ristoranti linde e gestiste con scrupolo *e se devo pensare alla certezza di igiene perfetta non frequento nessun locale , incluso un bar




fidati che è così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, tu vai nelle cucine o nelle dispense??
> anche di locali chic, te l'ho già scritto
> 
> mi arrendo, le cucine dei ristoranti sono tutte indistintamente* il non plus ultra di igiene e qualità*, cuntent?:mrgreen:



non tutte indistintamente, le mie sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok allora ti faccio una domanda diretta.
> Rispondi a te stessa.
> Dato che ne hai parlato in un altro 3d.
> Lascia stare per un attimo il tuo essere genitore e rimettiti le vesti di figlia.
> ...


Mica la fa un ginecologo la vaccinazione: la fa un pediatra. Si devono tirare su una manica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensi che solo le donne sono buone ad inventare buone scuse, *sai dopo cena l 'attacco improvviso di colite è sempre un ottima scusa.
> 
> *
> Maurizio


Verissimo: vedere uno che si piega a metà tenendosi le mani sulla pancia abbassa la libido, ha lo stesso effetto di una secchiata di acqua gelida. Lascia anche un imperituro ricordo. Ottima tecnica.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica la fa un ginecologo la vaccinazione: la fa un pediatra. Si devono tirare su una manica.


Ma pare che se non sei più vergine il vaccino non serva no?
Era apparso un articolo in proposito alla nostra usl...
E la nuova preoccupazione sono proprio tutte la malattie che si trasmettono perchè un tempo c'era minor promiscuità sessuale tra gli adolescenti eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pare che se non sei più vergine il vaccino non serva no?
> Era apparso un articolo in proposito alla nostra usl...
> E la nuova preoccupazione sono proprio tutte la malattie che si trasmettono perchè un tempo c'era minor promiscuità sessuale tra gli adolescenti eh?


la verginità non c'entra nulla: sicuramente se è vergine una ragazzina non può averlo contratto, ma non è vero l'opposto. Non è infatti prevista alcuna domanda in merito a rapporti sessuali pregressi. Inoltre la vaccinazione viene somministrata in 3 dosi analogamante all'anti-tetanica, la prima quando sono molto piccole (elementari, non mi ricordo l'età). Questa vaccinazione è stata osteggiata in certi ambienti perchè, dato che il papilloma virus è diffuso tra le prostitute o comunque tra le donne che hanno rapporti sessuali in condizioni igieniche precarie, fare vaccinare la propria figlia era un'implicita ammissione che POTESSE trovarsi in certe situazioni. E non vorrei commentare.


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pare che se non sei più vergine il vaccino non serva no?
> Era apparso un articolo in proposito alla nostra usl...
> E la nuova preoccupazione sono proprio tutte la malattie che si trasmettono perchè un tempo c'era minor promiscuità sessuale tra gli adolescenti eh?


hai letto bene conte.
Dopo il primo rapporto sessuale è inutile il vaccino.
Almeno per quei ceppi di Hpv bastardi.
Per  altri si è ancora in tempo ma robetta.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la verginità non c'entra nulla: sicuramente se è vergine una ragazzina non può averlo contratto, ma non è vero l'opposto. Non è infatti prevista alcuna domanda in merito a rapporti sessuali pregressi. Inoltre la vaccinazione viene somministrata in 3 dosi analogamante all'anti-tetanica, la prima quando sono molto piccole (elementari, non mi ricordo l'età). Questa vaccinazione è stata osteggiata in certi ambienti perchè, dato che il papilloma virus è diffuso tra le prostitute o comunque tra le donne che hanno rapporti sessuali in condizioni igieniche precarie, fare vaccinare la propria figlia era un'implicita ammissione che POTESSE trovarsi in certe situazioni. E non vorrei commentare.


Ok lascio sto discorso a mia moglie...avrò capito male io...sentivo mamme imbarazzate che le loro figlie in prima media hanno già rapporti completi...non voglio pensare a ste robe...mi innervosisco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai letto bene conte.
> Dopo il primo rapporto sessuale è inutile il vaccino.
> Almeno per quei ceppi di Hpv bastardi.
> Per altri si è ancora in tempo ma robetta.


Ma non è vero: è inutile se l'hai già contratto, il che non è automatico in un rapporto sessuale. Non c'entra l'integrità dell'imene.


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è vero: è inutile se l'hai già contratto, il che non è automatico in un rapporto sessuale. Non c'entra l'integrità dell'imene.



http://www.asl102.to.it/vachpv.htm

*Chi dovrebbe essere vaccinato contro l’HPV e quando?*
Il vaccino anti-HPV viene routinariamente raccomandato per le ragazze di *11-15 anni di età*. L’età minima per la vaccinazione è 9 anni di vita.
*Perché il vaccino anti-HPV viene praticato alle ragazze a questa età?*
E’ importante per le ragazze ricevere il vaccino anti-HPV *prima* del loro primo contatto sessuale, perché non sono ancora state esposte all’HPV. Per queste ragazze, il vaccino può prevenire circa il 100% della malattia causata dai tipi di HPV presenti nel vaccino attualmente disponibile.
e una ragazza o una donna è già stata infettata da un tipo di HPV, il vaccino non potrà prevenire la malattia causata da quel tipo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.asl102.to.it/vachpv.htm
> 
> *Chi dovrebbe essere vaccinato contro l’HPV e quando?*
> Il vaccino anti-HPV viene routinariamente raccomandato per le ragazze di *11-15 anni di età*. L’età minima per la vaccinazione è 9 anni di vita.
> ...



per convenzione si fa prima perchè non possono sapere se tu sei venuta a contatto con il virus.
Sono silenti.

Ecco perchè


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.asl102.to.it/vachpv.htm
> 
> *Chi dovrebbe essere vaccinato contro l’HPV e quando?*
> Il vaccino anti-HPV viene routinariamente raccomandato per le ragazze di *11-15 anni di età*. L’età minima per la vaccinazione è 9 anni di vita.
> ...


Infatti, è un vaccino proteico che non ha virus, totalmente sicuro ma inefficace SE hai contratto il virus: ma non è automatico che una ragazzina abbia il virus se ha avuto rapporti sessuali. Diciamolo chiaramente, perchè nelle regioni dove si vaccinano a 14/16 anni, poi alcune pensano che possa essere inutile.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è vero: è inutile se l'hai già contratto, il che non è automatico in un rapporto sessuale. Non c'entra l'integrità dell'imene.


ma certo


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.asl102.to.it/vachpv.htm
> 
> *Chi dovrebbe essere vaccinato contro l’HPV e quando?*
> Il vaccino anti-HPV viene routinariamente raccomandato per le ragazze di *11-15 anni di età*. L’età minima per la vaccinazione è 9 anni di vita.
> ...


è una giusta precauzione ma non è per fortuna automatico che al primo rapporto ci si infetti



ps sì, scusa...lo avevi appena detto


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti, è un vaccino proteico che non ha virus, totalmente sicuro ma inefficace SE hai contratto il virus: ma non è automatico che una ragazzina abbia il virus se ha avuto rapporti sessuali. Diciamolo chiaramente, perchè nelle regioni dove si vaccinano a 14/16 anni, poi alcune pensano che possa essere inutile.


Esatto ma meglio  vaccinarsi prima di avere rapporti sessuali.

Certo che non è automatico contrarre il visrus ma il problema è che non lo puoi sapere finchè non fa casino. E nemmeno il preservativo protegge.

Quindi perchè rischiare e non vaccinarsi prima?

Quante di queste 14 anni già sessualmente attive hanno contratto il virus?
Spero nessuna ma...


----------



## sparta_cus (17 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Spesso ho fantasticato molto su quante cose si potrebbero fare con un vero mantello dell'invisibilità. L'unico che ha funzionato, finora, ha dato l'invisibilità al soggetto, per qualche nanosecondo.
> 
> Manco il tempo di un'eiaculazione. O di uno squirt.
> 
> ...


Ciao
sono nuovo di queste parti.....ho letto la tua "esternazione" ma c'è una cosa che non capisco: perchè vuoi metterti il mantello dell'invisibilità??....sono un po' stordito lo so ma non ne comprendo il vantaggio


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai letto bene conte.
> Dopo il primo rapporto sessuale è inutile il vaccino.
> Almeno per quei ceppi di Hpv bastardi.
> Per  altri si è ancora in tempo ma robetta.


Guarda che si può prendere anche in piscine, palestre, bagni pubblici, in spiaggia ecc.
quindi per una bambina si dovrebbe fare quasi obbligatoriamente
ma siamo in italia è quindi ci vorrno ancora secoli

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda che si può prendere anche in piscine, palestre, bagni pubblici, in spiaggia ecc.
> quindi per una bambina si dovrebbe fare quasi obbligatoriamente
> ma siamo in italia è quindi ci vorrno ancora secoli
> 
> Maurizio


L'hpv che fa venire il cancro all'utero no.
Solo con rapporti sessuali.

*L'HPV si può prendere in palestra, piscina o bagno pubblico?*
Sì, in quanto l'HPV può essere contratto dai cosiddetti "fomiti" (dall'inglese "fomites"), oggetti che possono essere contaminati da germi infettivi e diventare così mezzo di trasmissione della malattia. Questo è vero per ceppi di HPV di interesse cutaneo, che possono cioè infettare la pelle, per esempio, di mani e piedi (in genere i ceppi 6 e 11). Questi ceppi NON sono oncogeni: provocano tuttavia le comuni verruche. È inoltre possibile l'infezione vulvare, vaginale o perianale attraverso petting se il/la partner ha verruche sulle mani (in tal caso da ceppi 6 e 11).
*L'HPV al collo dell'utero e vagina, o intra-anale, si contrae invece attraverso rapporti sessuali non protetti nella maggioranza dei casi. 
Ecco perché è fondamentale l'uso regolare del profilattico - fin dall'inizio del rapporto!


fonte
*http://www.theramex.it/thol/pages/canali/salute/dintorni/tuttoSu/papVir.jsp*

*


----------

